# Junkman's Wheel Cleaner Review - Eagle 1



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

This video here is one in which I compare one of the older Eagle 1 wheel cleaners to the newer version of the same product. If you do like I do and remove the wheels so that you can get the barrels really clean, you are going to love this product. The thing is, once you get the entire when clean and then protect them with some carnauba paste wax, you will not have to remove the wheels again to clean them if you have a solid upkeep regimen. I never have to remove the wheels on my Corvettes, but this is my daily driver. It's gonna get driven year round and in all weather conditions

This product makes cleaning your wheels MUCH easier. Check it out and good luck finding it. I've been searching for awhile! 🙄


----------

